# New home 2 garages...



## SpecOP1 (Jul 11, 2014)

New home Western North Carolina

Upper 28 x 26
Lower 21 x 20

Last photo. of  trial timber frame fit of main house.

Hope you like it....Bill:rockin: 

View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment photo 3-6.jpg


View attachment photo 3-7.jpg


View attachment photo 3-5.jpg


View attachment TestaTrialFit (2).jpg


----------



## zannej (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice! Are you going to have some shrubbery and stuff around to stop soil erosion where the ground starts to go down at the edge? It looks like there is a bit of a hill? Or is that just the way it looks because of the soil being all kicked up?

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## SpecOP1 (Jul 13, 2014)

GC not done with backfilling...hopefully grass and drains will help...thanks for advice and looking.


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2014)

Certainly beautiful countryside! Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## zannej (Jul 14, 2014)

It is beautiful scenery. It looks like it will be a nice peaceful place. If the slope is steep enough, you may end up needing a retaining wall to keep things from shifting.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 4, 2015)

Open beam concept is really a classic style.  Can't imagine the hours of fitting each piece.  Of course builders have this down to a science but I like building my own homes. My prior two story with 10-12 and 8-8 roof pitch taught me a great lesson....... no more of these !  I spent a month framing the roof on that monster.
One of the restaurants we frequent have open post construction.  I can gaze at the beams and it is just spectacular  to view.  We have some log homes in our area but nothing like your building.  Can't wait to see the interior views.


----------

